# Landowner maps for GPS



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I need to get something for the state of Idaho. What do you recommend/use? I have heard some good and some bad about Onxmaps. Is there anything else out there? I have a Garmin Rino 650 that I will be using. 

Thanks!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

If you learn to use onX correctly, in my opinion there are no cons. I love it for hunting and fly fishing to mark locations of animals or holes in a river. Save your maps before you go out of service and you won't have any issues. The screen of a phone is much nicer to look at rather than most small gps screens. Others might disagree.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

TPrawitt91 said:


> If you learn to use onX correctly, in my opinion there are no cons. I love it for hunting and fly fishing to mark locations of animals or holes in a river. Save your maps before you go out of service and you won't have any issues. The screen of a phone is much nicer to look at rather than most small gps screens. Others might disagree.


Sure there are cons. For one, with all of my needed maps cached off... it completely screwed up when I got out of service and wouldn't load anything I had cached off previous. It completely screwed me over in WY and I had to break out my paper maps (which I always take with me). I was furious, I had played with it all summer making sure it worked how I expected it to in and out of service... but when it really mattered, it puked.

Terrible waste of money for me.

-DallanC


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

DallanC said:


> Sure there are cons. For one, with all of my needed maps cached off... it completely screwed up when I got out of service and wouldn't load anything I had cached off previous. It completely screwed me over in WY and I had to break out my paper maps (which I always take with me). I was furious, I had played with it all summer making sure it worked how I expected it to in and out of service... but when it really mattered, it puked.
> 
> Terrible waste of money for me.
> 
> -DallanC


I'm not suggesting you pay for it or try it again, but they have completely revamped things and the phone version has worked flawlessly on and offline this season. Spent last week in WY in a unit with extremely limited public access and it performed perfectly.

I would be frustrated if I had your experience to be sure. Just wanted to clarify that they appear to have made their product much more reliable and easy to use.

I never had a problem with the older versions either though. It would have completely ruined a whole hunt last week as I wasn't prepared with backup maps. Thankfully I didn't need them.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The OP has a Garmin Rino 650 that he said he would be using and not a phone, that is unless there is a phone out there with that name also. 

I have had zero problems using the chip in a actual GPS. I don't have a smart phone so that is out and I don't know if I would use it on a phone any way.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kwalk3 said:


> I'm not suggesting you pay for it or try it again, but they have completely revamped things and the phone version has worked flawlessly on and offline this season. Spent last week in WY in a unit with extremely limited public access and it performed perfectly.
> 
> I would be frustrated if I had your experience to be sure. Just wanted to clarify that they appear to have made their product much more reliable and easy to use.
> 
> I never had a problem with the older versions either though. It would have completely ruined a whole hunt last week as I wasn't prepared with backup maps. Thankfully I didn't need them.


I wrote them about my issues and voiced my displeasure. If they cared in the slightest about their users they would have refunded me or given me a free year to try out any new enhancements / features / fixes. They basically just replied with "oh well".

I switched over to US TopoMaps Pro and couldnt be happier. Map caching is as easy as dragging diagonal corners of a selection box over a area, clicking Cache and selecting how many layers of detail you want. Done. Its there forever. Tons and tons of additional maps and layers to use, import KML's... whatever.

One time $11 price. Love it.

-DallanC


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Sure there are cons. For one, with all of my needed maps cached off... it completely screwed up when I got out of service and wouldn't load anything I had cached off previous. It completely screwed me over in WY and I had to break out my paper maps (which I always take with me). I was furious, I had played with it all summer making sure it worked how I expected it to in and out of service... but when it really mattered, it puked.
> 
> Terrible waste of money for me.
> 
> -DallanC


I have been using it for a couple years now and never experienced anything like that. I guess my opinion is based around my expirience which has been only positive.

Being that I work in IT I'm intrigued by your experience as it is polar opposite to mine. I have spots on rivers still saved that have been transferred to new phones from back ups and restored and still never had any issues with missing or corrupted data. OnX is a lifeline for me in regards to stuff like trail cams and keeping track of my hikes. I have only heard of a few people that have had issues with it

Were you on an android or iPhone?


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Sure there are cons. For one, with all of my needed maps cached off... it completely screwed up when I got out of service and wouldn't load anything I had cached off previous. It completely screwed me over in WY and I had to break out my paper maps (which I always take with me). I was furious, I had played with it all summer making sure it worked how I expected it to in and out of service... but when it really mattered, it puked.
> 
> Terrible waste of money for me.
> 
> -DallanC


Did this happen to be around Sept 16th? My buddy uses ONX and got an update or some dang thing right before our WY trip and he lost all his maps as well. Ended up setting at a WalMart in town downloading maps over there wifi.
I use Garmin Earthmate app which is free if one has an InReach or without an INReach it's $40 a year for there hunt edition with hunt unit boundaries and private land maps.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No it was 2 years ago, for my wifes WY buck pronghorn hunt.


-DallanC


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

DallanC said:


> No it was 2 years ago, for my wifes WY buck pronghorn hunt.
> 
> -DallanC


I can definitely understand how that would be frustrating and a deal breaker. Their response is the most concerning part to me. Most companies I buy gear from seem to want to bend over backwards to take care of you if something goes wrong.

I'm just stating that I've had an alternative experience where I've had zero issues with the product. In fact, It's been a great tool for scouting, and hunting all year.


----------

